# cleaning 100 yr old ketchup?



## colorpro (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi  I just found an embossed joseph campbell co. bottle in a rafter in the basement where I live...It was laying sideways and there is a lot of residue of ketchup on the side...I believe this bottle to be from 1907...so it's been there 101yrs!! I've soaked it in vinegar and hot water so far..but I have nothing that can scrub the sides...do you think it will come off?? Any other ideas?  I can't wait to get it clean! Does someone else here have one? I plan on posting a pic soon...Thanks!


----------



## colorpro (Nov 29, 2008)

ok so her'e the bottle sans cleanliness!!


----------



## colorpro (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know how to put multiple pic's in so here's another


----------



## colorpro (Nov 29, 2008)

it glows really bright...even though my pics stink!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sure people have posted this before, but copper pellets work really well. It's what people who professionally tumble bottles use. They take a high gauge copper wire, peel off the outer plastic coating, and cut it into little pieces. The copper is heavy - so it scrubs well but much less hard than the glass, so it shouldn't scratch it. Put in a half pound to a pound of the stuff, put some lime remover in the bottle, place a cork in the mouth and shake until it sparkles.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 29, 2008)

I just found that a memeber here may offer copper for sale. Here's the link. (It's on this forum).
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/TUMBLING-COPPER-FOR-SALE/m-178920/tm.htm


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello colorpro:  I have recommended this to many.  Wal Mart sells a denture cleaner that is refered to as STAIN AWAY+ (PLUS). I find it great for the inside of old bottles like this.  RED Matthews


----------

